# was positive am i still



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

can anyone help please? I had 2 definite postive tests last week  - well todya i felt diffwent  - less painful boobs and less pulling in uterus and so i was paranoid so i tested again tonight about 17.30 and it only had the faintest of lines whereas others have been very strong? Does this mean it has gonie away?? or is it cso its end of teh day


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is always best to test first thing in the morning, let me know how you get on tomorrow morning

Take care x


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

its a first reponse one and it was the fisrt on ethat was strong and second was faint  - which is control line and which is preg line?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure as they all differ as to which order they put them in.  Did it come with a leaflet?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

thanks ladies. did a test at 5.30 this morning and still ok. Sorry to have been a panicker! I have now come home from work as i have just sat on the loo for 15 mins, almost passedd out as i was sweating and shivering and now feel as sick as a dog - all good!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good. I was exactly the same in my first few weeks, I did 10 hpt's!!!!  Enjoy feeling ok while it lasts though!!


----------

